# Any way to display song title RDS data?



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Similar to the thread about adjusting GAL...is there a way to get an '03 with Navi to show the song title RDS information? I had heard that changing the country would work, but no details.

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

As far as I know, US-based RDS systems don't support the RadioText function of RDS, and I don't think anybody is broadcasting it state-side anyway.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bob330Ci said:


> *Similar to the thread about adjusting GAL...is there a way to get an '03 with Navi to show the song title RDS information? I had heard that changing the country would work, but no details.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob. *


To my knowledge, this feature is not available
with BMW yet. One of my salespeople claims
that it was working that way for them in an
Audi A4 last week when I sent them to L.A. for a 
"dealer trade"...

:dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Clearchannel stations in LA started broadcasting (more) RDS data starting this past summer. Before this (maybe going back 4 or more years; I had a Pioneer RDS head in my old car) NPR was sending full data and some of the other major stations were only sending call letters.

Currently those Clearchannel stations are sending song artist/title, some ads, NYSE/NASDAQ/S&P info, weather, event info, etc.

If your favorite station isn't broadcasting RDS data, you're SOL.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Currently those Clearchannel stations are sending song artist/title, some ads, NYSE/NASDAQ/S&P info, weather, event info, etc.*


Interesting, so they are doing RadioText in the US...

Found this on the web... the 7 common RDS broadcast flags:

PS (Program service name e.g. LIVE-105) 
PI (Program identification e.g. station call sign) 
PTY (Program type; from list of 31 categories) 
AF (Alternate frequency list - up to 7 alternate frequencies of affiliated stations) 
RT (Radiotext - a 32 character message to scroll across the receiver display) 
M/S (Music/speech switch - indicates music or speech-only) 
DI (Decoder I.D. - indicates mono or specific binaural/stereo mode in use)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

With the radio in diag mode, I believe you can have it show any current data in some of those flags.

What's not supported in RDS in the US AFAIK is a feature my old Pioneer had, where a particular station in a broadcast area is designated as the 'emergency' station and the radio will automatically jump to it when the appropriate signal is sent.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

The radio in my Cadillac (01 Catera) actually supported this - and several of the Detroit area stations broadcast it. It had to be the 32 character message to scroll...on the Caddy, hit a button, and the song title (or whatever the station broadcast) would display for a moment, then back to the call sign or station if available. I'm pretty sure my brother's 01 A4 does it too. I'll check with him if anyone's curious.

So I guess you can get to the data in maintenance mode...doesn't make sense then they wouldn't have an option to display it...but then, does any of that head unit make sense?

B.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bob330Ci said:


> *So I guess you can get to the data in maintenance mode...doesn't make sense then they wouldn't have an option to display it...but then, does any of that head unit make sense?*


Well, assuming the data IS available in maintenance mode, then your original speculation of putting your radio in a different country mode would make sense.

The side effect is I think it would affect your radio's tuning abilities (different frequency increments).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Bob, do you have a * showing next to 'RDS' in the display? If so, it should be working. I have * next to both RDS and PTY to get all the RDS data I described. As for pressing buttons to get stuff, the BMW radio doesn't appear to let you select from the 4 possible RDS 'channels' and just toggles through the available ones. My old Pioneer had the first 4 radio preset buttons set to select between those 'channels.'

I've actually been rather impressed with all the technology Delco always put into their radios (RDS, C-Quam AM stereo, etc.) Too bad the rest of the car couldn't keep up.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Hmmm. My 03 330Ci w/o nav shows station call letters and song titles. I believe this is from RDS/PTY functions. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mwette said:


> *Hmmm. My 03 330Ci w/o nav shows station call letters and song titles. I believe this is from RDS/PTY functions. Is that what you're looking for? *


Interesting... maybe 2003 is different?

I can get the RDS station name and I can get the program type as well, but that's it.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> Interesting... maybe 2003 is different?
> 
> I can get the RDS station name and I can get the program type as well, but that's it. *


I should mention that this doesn't work for all stations. For KOST 103.5 in LA it works; for Arrow FM 93.1 it does not.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Interesting... maybe 2003 is different?
> 
> I can get the RDS station name and I can get the program type as well, but that's it. *


I'll say this again. If thestation isn't sending the data, you won't receive it. And its likely not a year-by-year difference since mine is a 01.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

mwette said:


> *Hmmm. My 03 330Ci w/o nav shows station call letters and song titles. I believe this is from RDS/PTY functions. Is that what you're looking for? *


Yep, that's what I'm looking for. Only I have nav...dang, there's another reason to have not gotten it...but it's so cool...

Anyway, I just spent a while in the garage playing with the various country settings available to me...nothing seemed to bring it up. Both PTY and RDS are checked on the info screen.

FYI, before you start playing around with the country settings, understand changing it erases all your presets. 

B.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, it does show call letters or station names, just not song title or other info. The stations I'm using to check this do broadcast this info.

B.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Interesting... maybe 2003 is different?
> 
> I can get the RDS station name and I can get the program type as well, but that's it. *


Ditto for me


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

My '02 WITH NAV shows RDS info transmitted by KOST here in LA. 
:thumbup: 
The only qualifier is that you have to have the screen showing the radio station, not the trip computer or map display.


----------

